# General > Reunions >  wick academy 50 years

## ciderally

know there is a few things going on ...but anyone know whare and when?

----------


## joe

Hi just seen poster in Gails gift box shop think its last Thursday in October from 10am-8pm, memory not what it used to be lol

----------


## Bill Fernie

Info so far here
http://www.caithness.org/reunions/index.htm

----------


## Stack Rock

50 years already !!! - I was one of the first pupils when it opened. Went to the old South School at 5, old Academy (now Assembly rooms) at 6 and the present Academy a year later.

----------


## ciderally

i remember walking from old academy (assembley rooms) to our new school carring a set of antlers....

----------


## Venture

> 50 years already !!! - I was one of the first pupils when it opened. Went to the old South School at 5, old Academy (now Assembly rooms) at 6 and the present Academy a year later.


Snap Stack Rock.  I can even remember being at the opening ceremony. :Wink:

----------


## Tom Cornwall

> i remember walking from old academy (assembley rooms) to our new school carring a set of antlers....


didn't you have a school bag like everyone else...also if you were walking...was the bus too deer...

----------

